# Switch für Lan Party benötigt



## nigolo (7. Februar 2016)

*Switch für Lan Party benötigt*

Hallo Gemeinde,

in 14 Tagen wollte ich eine Lan Party veranstalten und dafür wird mindestens ein 10 Fach Switch benötigt.
Habt Ihr Vorschläge, welchen Switch man für günstiges Geld verwenden kann?

Bei meinen bisherigen Recherchen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Preise ab 8 Ports und mehr deutlich ansteigen.
Ein 8 Fach Switch gibt es neu für knapp 20-30 € wobei ein 10Port Switch gut das doppelte kostet.
Einen gebrauchten Switch würde ich ebenfalls in Erwägung ziehen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe im Voraus.


----------



## Chinaquads (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Switch für Lan Party benötigt*

Wollt ihr nur zocken oder auch Daten hin und herschieben ? Wenns nur ums zocken geht, so würde auch nen 100 Mbit Switch reichen, dieser zum Beispiel

TP-Link TL-SF1016D Desktop Switch schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## nigolo (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Switch für Lan Party benötigt*

Auch ein paar Daten schieben. Aber hauptsächlich zum zocken. Wenn man sich so ein Gerät zulegt, dann wäre Gigabit Lan schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## LukasGregor (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Switch für Lan Party benötigt*

zwar nicht managed, aber günstig und Gigabit...
Zyxel GS1100-16-EU0101F Gigabit Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
aber bei sowas ist eigtl. www.gidf.de die beste Adresse....


edit: gidf.at - Google ist dein Freund! - gidf.de ist scheinbar nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Abductee (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Switch für Lan Party benötigt*

Ein managed Switch wär interessant für eine Bandbreitenbegrenzung.
Spielt ihr nur übers eigene LAN oder gibts auch ein paar Spiele die ins Internet müssen?


----------



## LukasGregor (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Switch für Lan Party benötigt*

Zyxel GS1900-24E-EU0101F, 24 Port Gigabit L2 smart: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
sollte das können...


----------



## nigolo (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Switch für Lan Party benötigt*

Das ein oder andere Game lässt sich nur über eine Internetverb. spielen. Daher wird es wohl besser sein, einen Managed zu verwenden.


----------



## Zettabit (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Switch für Lan Party benötigt*



nigolo schrieb:


> Das ein oder andere Game lässt sich nur über eine Internetverb. spielen. Daher wird es wohl besser sein, einen Managed zu verwenden.


Managed ist völlig irrelevant für Internet ja/nein.

Hier sind die günstigsten Geräte ab 12 Ports:
Netzwerk LAN/Modems: Switches | heise online Preisvergleich

Im Grunde ists für so eine LAN, wo einfach alle sich einstecken, völlig egal welches Gerät. Werden wahrscheinlich sowieso alle intern den gleichen Chipsatz benutzen, nur ein anderes Gehäuse drum herum 

Geräte mit weniger als 16 Ports (also 10 oder 12) sind deutlich teurer, als die oben an preisgünstiger Stelle stehenden 16 Ports. Würde die einfach mal mitnehmen die Extra-Ports.


----------



## LukasGregor (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Switch für Lan Party benötigt*

Ja nur managed ist ganz praktisch um zu verhindern, dass einzelne Spaßvögel die ganze Internetbandbreite zum Downloaden ihrer Steam-Bibliothek missbrauchen.


----------



## Zettabit (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Switch für Lan Party benötigt*

Da ist QoS im Router deutlich sinnvoller als im Switch.

Müsste man ja alle PCs auf eine Bandbreite unterhalb der Internet-Bandbreite begrenzen. Das ist ziemlich sinnfrei.


----------



## LukasGregor (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Switch für Lan Party benötigt*

Naja wenn man will das alle schön brav mit der selben Geschwindigkeit downloaden, aber jup QoS sollte eigtl. ausreichen.
Haben ist halt besser als brauchen;D - einfacher 16 Port Switch ohne Schnick-Schnack kostet halt auch die Hälfte...


----------



## ic3man1986 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Switch für Lan Party benötigt*

Bandbreitenbegrenzung kann auch kein managebarer Switch. Auch hier geht nur QoS.


----------



## Zettabit (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Switch für Lan Party benötigt*

Also selbst mein "billiger" TP-Link Managed Switch kann QoS mit Bandwidth Control.

Aber wenn für den Threadersteller 100€ für 10 Ports schon zu teuer sind, dann wird er sich kaum einen Managed-Switch für nochmal 100€ mehr kaufen


----------



## Kuhprah (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Switch für Lan Party benötigt*

Wenn ihr so ne kleine Gruppe seid kennt ihr euch vermutlich. Also stellt man paar Regeln auf und fertig is das Ganze. Wer sich nedd dran hält fliegt raus. So einfach geht das.

Wir haben in Buchenau auf der LAN im Schnitt 20 - 30 Leute und verwenden da einfache 16er Switche von Netgear. Rennen 1A


----------



## nigolo (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Switch für Lan Party benötigt*

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Denke ich werde den Zyxel GS1100-16 verwenden. Vom Preis im Rahmen und sollte für alle Anwendungsbereiche dicke ausreichen. Mit dem Internet werde ich den Port für den Switch über den Router eingrenzen. Die Teilnehmer sollen schließlich vorher Ihre Spiele auf dem Rechner haben und nicht erst auf der Lan beginnen zu installieren/downloaden.


----------

